# Graf Von Krolock



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello!

This year I would like to go as Graf Von Krolock from Tanz Der Vampire, and I would like some advice on costume and makeup. First off, here is what he looks like.












This is a vid of Steve Barton performing as The Graf in a festival, and yes they are singing Total Eclipse in German.









Now, my main problem is finding the right cape, I have one that is the perfect size except it is red and black, Red does not look good with the costume. it clashes horribly.

I cannot find for the life of me, a huge black and purple cape. Any suggestions?


Another problem is the makeup. I want this to look realistic, but I have dark skin and there are no guides for making dark skinned people into good looking vampires. 










This is me, when I was performing last.

As for the wig, I have that already, but I find myself concerned about the makeup. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

As for the cape, I would simply suggest sewing one. That's the only way you can get it looking exactly like you want.

For the make-up, I too am dark skinned and have done several costumes of light skinned characters. I say, don't worry about it, go au naturel. Or you could always just buy regular makeup foundation of a very light shade. I've done this in the past and it does help lighten up the skin tone a bit. Just remember to blend!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ground up chalk works well for lightening skin, maybe not for several hours, but a short time it works.

as for the cape, i agree with redsonja, sewing a cape is really easy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Light make-up on dark skin can work very well; companies like MAC and Revlon make foundations and primers for dark-to-light skin needs for the stage.
But I'll tell you something, those cheap, simple four or five color oil-based/pancake make-up kits you can find around Halloween, plus a helping of baby powder or other make-up sealing powder will do the trick.
Put on the white base make-up, powder it, pat off excess powder. This will even the white. Then add your darker colors to accent your cheekbones, chin, any wrinkles, etc., to get that vampire look, being sure to blend into the white to look smooth and so on. Powdering again after all the make-up is applied will set everything and give it an overall blend and seal. 
Eh, there are very good make-up 'how-to's online, they can describe the process better than I ever could.
My point is that I don't think light make-up on dark skin is as tough as you believe it to be.
As for the cape, I'm with everyone else; sew it yourself, or find someone who can sew it for you. A decent pattern can be made from the one you already own, as you feel it's perfect, and then you can o pick out the fabric you want and get sewing!
Good luck!

Mike C.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

For your makeup you could go with the look they used on Aaliyah in Queen of the Damned - a gold tone all over.


----------

